# Fashion vs. Makeup expenditures



## user79 (Sep 13, 2006)

How do you allocate your funds when you have a makeup addiction, but you're also into fashion? Do you spend more on fashion (clothes, accessories, shoes, etc) or on your makeup collection? Can you curb your makeup addiction when you want to buy clothes?


As for myself, I'm at a point right now where I am really unsatisfied with my wardrobe. I finished my university and the life of a poor student, and entered the workforce and am working full time now. My salary doesn't allow me abundances of unlimited luxuries, but I feel like I don't want to spend any more money on makeup until I sort myself out with some new clothes and shoes.

I want to get a nice woolen winter coat that will look classy enough to wear to work, a pair of nice dark jeans, maybe a pair of leather boots, and some other things. On top of that, I have to save money to buy furniture for a new apartment so we can move. I'm going to try to stay strong and away from the collections at MAC until that urge is satisfied! I haven't bought anything since the A Muse & Technacolor collections, and I have enough makeup to last me a good long while.

What about you? Are you able to strike a balance or do you spend a decidedly larger amount on one category?


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm pretty balanced. My wardrobe is honestly, I couldn't ask for it to be more well rounded except to add a nice jacket into the mix, and some pinstriped pants.

And since all I ever wear is trackpants/gym shorts and sport tops (of one style or another) all of my good stuff is in AWESOME shape. I'm also picky about what I buy, in that I don't buy much by way of 'trendy' stuff, only 'updated' stuff, so my clothes last. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






As for makeup, I have enough makeup that I shouldn't ever need to buy more (yet I do... LOL), but shoes? Shoes are my weakness.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 13, 2006)

i commmend u on ur choice to hold back on buying anymore MU.. considering u have more important things to buy/or focus on... on top of that congrats for finishing school.. ur mission is acomplished "clap clap"  as for myself....  my cosmetics purchases has been limited,,, i quit my job 5 months ago and the only imcome comming in is from my husband.. so buying MAC is out of the question rigth now.. we have bills to pay and other importnant things to put our money twards.  As for clothes i have an addiction to buying clothes also.  I can understand at this point in ur life finishing school needing to buy clothes and furniture for ur new place is overwhemling... i say u can move into a place with minimal furniture and as time goes by u can always save to buy more... for clothes u need clothes to go to work expecially if u are working in a professional enviroment.  All the things u mentioned above is reasonalble things to want.  I say put money back each paycheck and build up ur wardrobe, buy things that u can mix and match with the clothes u already have.  Its hard when u want to buy MU and clothes and other things.. If it were me....... i would  def put aside the MU buying and focus more on buying some clothes...not like going crazy buying clothes.. only get the things u def need for work. I feel like maybe when u are settled into ur new place...... and have new clothes for work..... things will all fall in place.. "good things come to those who wait" i think its ture other ppl might disagree with me.  But we cant have everything we want at once.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 13, 2006)

my wardrobe  and cosmetic addiction is pretty well balanced too... for my wardrobe,  i always always go for classic items that will NEVER go out of style, then i add  two or three trendy items . that way i can splurge more on the LE cosmetic items that i MUST have


----------



## Eoraptor (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, I'm in the unique position of only beginning to buy either makeup or cute clothes a couple years ago.  So only a fifth of my clothes are fashionable in any sense, thus I need a ton more.  On the other hand, makeup is generally cheaper, and easier for me to wear in public, so I've accumulated a decent amount (nowhere near the collections of some of you girls though!).  I only like going shopping with other people though, which means that doesn't happen often, as I don't have many local shopping buddies.  And I have no one yet who's girly enough to go makeup shopping with me, which saves me the money I'd be spending on expensive makeup.  So I allocate funds by having few spending opportunities.


----------



## giz2000 (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eoraptor* 
_Well, I'm in the unique position of only beginning to buy either makeup or cute clothes a couple years ago.  So only a fifth of my clothes are fashionable in any sense, thus I need a ton more.  On the other hand, makeup is generally cheaper, and easier for me to wear in public, so I've accumulated a decent amount (nowhere near the collections of some of you girls though!).  I only like going shopping with other people though, which means that doesn't happen often, as I don't have many local shopping buddies.  And I have no one yet who's girly enough to go makeup shopping with me, which saves me the money I'd be spending on expensive makeup.  So I allocate funds by having few spending opportunities. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is the best "fund allocating" strategy I have ever heard!!! I should try that!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

  I want to get a nice woolen winter coat that will look classy enough to wear to work, a pair of nice dark jeans, maybe a pair of leather boots, and some other things. On top of that, I have to save money to buy furniture for a new apartment so we can move.  
 
If you have any good second hand stores near you, I'd check them first.

I buy more clothes than makeup, because I need clothes more than makeup. The way I do it is that I treat myself to ONE item every now and then or set a cost limit for myself to spend on makeup. That way I don't really spend that much money on makeup, and I don't completely deprive myself


----------



## aeni (Sep 14, 2006)

I buy more clothes than makeup.  I keep a seperate account for work (makeup) related purchases only and all income from those jobs goes into that same account.  One can never have too many clothes IMO and sometimes I don't want my makeup to compete for attention from my clothes.  

Buy DIY or OOAK on ebay if you want.  It's good for indie designers!  Just check the shipping and see if they're not screwing with you on the "handling" fees.  2nd hand is good advice too.


----------



## aziza (Sep 14, 2006)

At this point in my life I spend more a little more on MU than on clothes . I'm in college so the usual uniform is sneakers, flipflops, jeans, and nice t-shirts.  On the flip side I'm trying to build a decent pro kit so that's where alot of my money goes. I am an _avid_ bargain shopper though... so when I do shop I look for quality pieces that'll last. I am the mistress of all sale and clearance racks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 14, 2006)

Well i'm pretty balanced to. I make a budget for those things which are; shoes *comes first!*, clothes, bags *omg!* and jewelry *love it* and mu. I balance and comprimise. Like for instance during summer i by less clothes, so i can buy more of the other things i like. During the colder season is another story. I love coats and have to buy at least 2 and boots and other shoes. I work in a prof. environment too and have to look nice. But yea, i comprimise.

I totaly agree with hyperr at this oint you need your clothes more than mu.


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 14, 2006)

I mostlt spend my money on art supplies, makeup, clothes, and purses... Every now and then I'll buy stickers or something else that I don't need...


----------



## battipatti (Sep 14, 2006)

Fashion for me = fabric since I'm a seamstress and prefer making stuff that will actually fit me well than just stop into a overpriced store.
Although I did just buy a really awesome olive jacket and elastic waistbelt, I couldn't help myself!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 15, 2006)

I enjoy taking my Mom shopping with me, that way I can throw it on her credit card LOL!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 15, 2006)

Lately I have been spending way more on make up than clothes. But I really needed to, I let someone borrow my make up for a wedding and never got it back. I wasnt as "into" MAC as I am now but I had 4 Limited Edition Pallets (couldnt even tell you which ones) I was sooo upset I tried for months to get it back. 
Then my friend got her Pro Card Membership renewed so I have been on a MU buying spree ever since!
the only thing I had left was Select Liquid Foundation, Studio Fix Powder, Smolder eye kohl and Spite Lipglass. So I was in dire need of some stuff!
Now that my collection is grown, Im somewhat satisfied now. of course with MAC you always want more and more. I never really knew the value of LE stuff until I started reading the posts on Specktra and seeing how hard it is to find certain colors. So this time NO ONE is touching my MU!!!

I loooove clothes shopping though, Im plus size so its hard to find alot of stuff so what I usually do is get basics and accessorize the crap out them. 
I tend to buy alot of color cause it looks like you have more than you really do when you mix and match things. I usually can wear 1 item at least 3 different ways. People think I have a ton of clothes and a massive wardrobe but I really dont have that much I am just always mixing and matching things.
I like to rotate stuff too so maybe I will go for 3 or 4  months without wearing a particular shirt and then start wearing it again and people think its new.

For clothes I always go to Macys I can always find something there, Target and the Gap online goes up to plus sizes, and the Gap outlet (about 20 min away from me) goes up in plus sizes as well.

I looove places like Nordstrom Rack, Charlotte Russe, Target and Off Fifth (I go back and forth between high end and low end)  for shoes. I can usually get a cute pair of shoes at one of those stores, since I wear a size 10 shoe, they are hard to find but now a days stores are getting better with the larger sizes.

I also have TONS of cheapie accessories. I go to this place in LA called "The garment district" its like blocks and blocks of stores, they have earrings for $1 and up, the shoes are usually $20 or so, and purses are dirt cheap (they carry knock offs too but who carries logo bags anymore anyways!) so I usually make a trip up there twice a year to stock up.

I am always hitting up Forever 21, Charlotte Russe, Brass Plum in Nordies for accessories. Its funny cause I walk in those places and of course the largest size they go up fits me like a cheerio, and the sales girls ignore me as I walk around I guess they figure I cant fit anything in there, and then when I end up buying a crap load of accessories they are instantly my best friend (heffas!).

I think its time for me to lay off the spending PERIOD! ha ha if its not one thing its another!


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_How do you allocate your funds when you have a makeup addiction, but you're also into fashion? Do you spend more on fashion (clothes, accessories, shoes, etc) or on your makeup collection? Can you curb your makeup addiction when you want to buy clothes?

I want to get a nice woolen winter coat that will look classy enough to wear to work, a pair of nice dark jeans, maybe a pair of leather boots, and some other things. 

What about you? Are you able to strike a balance or do you spend a decidedly larger amount on one category?_

 
OMG! I NEED a wool pea coat soooo bad. My last 3 paychecks have gone to bills and MAC with a little left over for gas and food. I have to get some shoes now because (despite what people think about Florida not being cold) Winter is coming up and I don't have many closed-toe shoes. So I guess I'll be going shopping soon. (Plus I have to get my hair done.) Decisions, decisions.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 16, 2006)

This is a tough one.
I usually try to hit up sales so that I can get more clothing for the money and I also check out the local thrift stores because they ALWAYS get brand name new clothing in.
With makeup there is never a sale on MAC so I just bite the bullet and pay retail and I try to his up the CCO's/CCS's whenever possible to get a discount on it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 25, 2006)

I spend far more on clothes and shoes than makeup. Clothes and shoes are more expensive and I'm happy with my makeup collection right now anyway.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_my wardrobe  and cosmetic addiction is pretty well balanced too... for my wardrobe,  i always always go for classic items that will NEVER go out of style, then i add  two or three trendy items . that way i can splurge more on the LE cosmetic items that i MUST have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This is me 100% I buy nice quality timeless items and add cheaper trendy items as they come and go. I figure you always feel like poo in whatever clothes if YOU aren't taken care of. Hair, face, nails etc. That's how I feel at least. I can feel like a million bucks in bum clothes if treated myself to nails, doing my hair and makeup.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 17, 2006)

*I know I'm alittle late...still wanted to comment.*

Until recently, my addiction was and always has been shopping.  Everytime I had some extra cash you better believe I was out spending it on the things I wanted but not necessarily needed in some cases.  These days I'm a bit more responsible then I was in my earlier teens/20's.  Then, It was really hard to juggle bills vs. shopping and sometimes I would say [email protected]% the bills...imma buy this now and pay that later LOL.  

Nowadays I only spend what I have left over from paying all my priorities first and sometimes the bills get the most of me so I have to put myself on the back burner until I can afford it again.  Pampering myself doesn't come as easy as it was before since I have a daughter to care for now.  First I make sure she has everything she needs, pampers, clothes, food, ect...then, if there's some extra cash I alternate.  One check I'll get a cute blouse/shirt, next paycheck I'll buy some mu, next check I'll get some shoes...you get the point.

Spending has always been my downfall but at least now I can say I can afford my habit...sometimes at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 17, 2006)

My situation is sooo easy. I have my mom pay for clothes and such and i pay for makeup. its as easy as that but sometimes she would buy me makeup. i feel so bad using her but hey she doesnt care. but i am grateful.


----------



## mAra (Nov 8, 2006)

this is a *really* good question that ive thought about a lot and realized a pattern that ive been following for quite some time now [and i dont plan it or anything, it just happens]

i find myself going on a long makeup binge, then when i get my fill of it, i go on a long fashion binge, i dont say clothes because shoes, bags and accessories go along with it. 

this MAC year for instance, i got a load of stuff from the collections all the way up to she shines also patternmaker, but then after that i stopped and switched to fashion until recently when formal black came out, so right now im transitioning because im already making future collection wishlists, but at the same time still into the fashion.. and i don't think i'll be stopping with the clothes either, winter is my favorite fashion season!

this month i bought 2 heels, 4 palettes and a pigment
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






oh ya! and when im on a fashion binge, i still swap so the m/u keeps on coming lol


----------



## litlaur (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_As for myself, I'm at a point right now where I am really unsatisfied with my wardrobe. I finished my university and the life of a poor student, and entered the workforce and am working full time now. My salary doesn't allow me abundances of unlimited luxuries, but I feel like I don't want to spend any more money on makeup until I sort myself out with some new clothes and shoes._

 
I'm in a similar position. I really got into makeup when I was still in school, and by now, I have a pretty decent collection, so I'm focusing on revamping my wardrobe. I've never been big on trends, but I have a lot of stuff that looks a bit young - flared jeans, baby tees, chunky shoes...

Over the past few years, I learned to embrace my girlyness, so I've been trying to buy more dresses, skirts and sleeker shoes. I've also been looking at more simple pieces, anything that can be dressed up or down. I aim for sophisticated but fun.

I tend to spend the most on jeans and shoes.


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 11, 2006)

i just now realized that i have no clothes. well.. i do, but a lot, i've had for a long time.. and.. i have 3 pairs of shoes, and like 20 pairs of flip flops. im a minimalist when it comes to clothes. dont get me wrong, i love to shop for clothes, but it seems like i never have enough money becuase it all goes to my damn makeup. someone help me. lol.


----------



## redambition (Nov 12, 2006)

i spend more on makeup and skin care.

when it comes to clothes, i can live with inexpensive things that last a season... that way i get to buy new things next season! i do have my set "classic" pieces though, and work clothes. they usually cost a bit more. i will always buy quality jeans, winter coats and suits though - because the fit is better. 

quite often, the inexpensive pieces like shirts, t-shirts and casual skirts are similar to the expensive ones. why pay extra? they won't last forever, especially if they're a trend item.

i'm also a shoe addict, but i have curbed that a lot. i tend to go for fewer pairs of quality shoes, rather than masses of cheapie pairs that i never wear.

make-up... it can be used any time, with any outfit or to change the look of an outfit. it can make or break my work look, and make me look awake when im tired. of course i'm going to spend more on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i tend to avoid LE quite a bit, and only go for permanent colours. i'll only buy an LE shade if i'm sure that i will wear it. i might go gaga over the thought of a collection, but when i try the colours often i end up with much less than i thought i would buy.


----------



## Lessandes (Jan 30, 2008)

haha exactely my problem....besides make-up I'm obsessed with shoes & clothing.....
And I can never ever spend just a bit of money....the problem is that I'm a student and don't have sooo much money.....*sigh*
That prevents me from beeing a MAC addict as well, I simply can't afford it....nevertheless I'm spending an enourmous amount of money on make-up & clothes.

I haven't found a solution for that problem yet.

But honestly....I love my shallow problems...^^


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 30, 2008)

I generally spend more on make-up, but I've slowed down on buying make-up even though I was in the MAC Pro-Store on Saturday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to invest more on the wardrobe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Having a face that looks like a million bucks and the rest of you looks like a pickle is so not cute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mollythedolly (Jan 30, 2008)

Um, 2 letters: H&M.

I have quality items that I "splurge" on from time to time. This includes jeans, blazers, pants, and button-down shirts.

If I want to try an item to see if I'd wear it, I go to H&M or somewhere cheap and I get it there. If I wear it too much that it's fading, riping, pilling, etc, I replace it with a slightly more costly alternative. I usually don't do that, though, because it's pretty good quality.

Makeup? I'm good at limiting it generally. I think that if I ever spend more than $100 per month, I'd do a makeup starvation and live with what I had for at LEAST 2 months afterwords.


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 30, 2008)

I buy clothes way more than I do make-up. I have a fondness for Filipino designers, so I'm always buying clothes from them, making my wardrobe composed of some really costly stuff. I also invest in jeans a lot because this is what I wear to work. I would never buy cheap jeans (I had the misfortune of having a fly button pop out once from a pair of cheap jeans. Since then, I only buy premium stuff)
I think this has influenced my make-up spending habits quite a lot: I've generally stopped buying expensive make-up and switched to mineral make-up. They're inexpensive, of good quality, and really great for my skin. I only ever buy from MAC when I need a new brush or when an LE item that I must have comes out, and recently, this hasn't been happening all too often.
To balance out these expenses, I try to minimize spending on accessories and bags by investing on good solitaire and pearl pieces that I can wear to almost any occasion. 
However, I have no control whatsoever when it comes to shoes. My shoes define my day. LOL


----------



## baroquely (Jan 31, 2008)

More money goes into makeup.

It's probably $4 spent on makeup for every $1 spent on clothing/shoes. And handbags are probably $2 spent for every $1 on clothing/shoes.

I have a fairly mixable wardrobe, but I always seem to get that, "Nothing to wear feeling." Probably would be remedied by buying less makeup and more clothes, but makeup is so much more fun to me. I'd rather stand in MAC for an hour playing than trying on jeans/whatever for an hour.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 31, 2008)

Well i dont really get money at all, i always get things bought for me from my boyfriend and family unless i get money for like my birthday/xmas or when my auntie gives me money as a treat.. i usually spend it on makeup and like 2 items of clothing, some skincare and a nice outfit for a night out.  I never buy clothes anymore, i already have so much but because i love fashion i love being in style and up to date etc.  And because MAC has like new LE collections every month i just HAVE to have it [not all of the collection, roughly about a half/quater or colours that would suit me] 
So yeh i guess makeup comes first for me lol

When i get a job ill be buying more clothes and ofcourse MAKEUP!


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 31, 2008)

More money goes into make-up these days.
I really need to update my shoes.. but I'm really happy with the clothing I have so far. I just need to mature it just a little?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 31, 2008)

Since I'm in school and have no income, my husband gave me a monthly budget (an allowance, if you will) that I can spend on whatever I want.  I probably spend more on makeup since I built up a pretty extensive wardrobe when I was working.  I love to shop outlets whenever I can because there's great stuff at bargain prices.  I also shop at the end of seasons and typically buy stuff that can flow from season to season.  This past month, I think my budget went pretty equally between fashion and makeup.


----------



## damsel (Jan 31, 2008)

i'm apt to spend more money on clothes, bags, shoes, jewelry etc.

i prob. have more than enough make-up with which to create a variety of looks. i just keep buying more because it's my latest obsession...


----------



## yingxuebailang (Feb 1, 2008)

My rule of thumb is to spend more money on the things that gets used most often. Thus I can justify spending more on haircuts, foundation, basic working outfit (which isn't necessarily alot, mainly black jacket, slacks, a couple of shirts and an really nice coat). I think its worth the money to go a bit on the higher end because those are the items that are gets used almost everyday. When you find yourself have excess cash, then you can go crazy buying all the colorful cosmetics and accessories.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 1, 2008)

Definitely more on clothes, shoes, handbags etc. I have enough makeup and enough variety that I can do all of the looks that I like. Since I've lost weight I need new clothes so all of my extra money is going towards a new spring wardrobe.


----------



## nai (Feb 1, 2008)

i live in hawaii so i only have a summer wardrobe which doesn't require as many articles.  so i can spend more on my mu.  but even if i lived elsewhere, i think mu is more important to me. lol.  to me, i feel like even if i just wear tank top n jeans n flip flops as long as my hair and face is nice it makes everything look better


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 1, 2008)

I'd take makeup over clothes any day of the week.

I shop at certain clothing stores and usually get a lot of things on sale. because of my chest size, i find it hard to wear a lot of clothes. So I get basic t-shirts that i can mix up and jeans. I think that is one of the main reasons I'm not into fashion that much. Because I can spend the whole day looking through a Victorias Secret catalog, but none of those clothes will ever fit me. Plus they are super expensive, so why bother? I'd rather go to a cheaper (yet quality) store, buy the essentials and make do.

Makeup---you can never have enough lol. I am so into makeup its ridiculous. I can make an okay outfit work if necessary, and I can just wear jeans and a shirt. But if I add the right makeup to that...its perfect. Rather than having cheap makeup with a really nice outfit. 

Maybe after I have abreast reduction I'll have to balance my fashion and makeup more.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nai* 

 
_i live in hawaii so i only have a summer wardrobe which doesn't require as many articles. so i can spend more on my mu. but even if i lived elsewhere, i think mu is more important to me. lol. to me, i feel like even if i just wear tank top n jeans n flip flops as long as my hair and face is nice it makes everything look better_

 
Same thing here. Solid color uniform for work, a pair of jeans or board shorts and a white t shirt or menswear for non work days. I spend way too much money on makeup.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Feb 9, 2008)

It used to be more money was spent on makeup than clothes and shoes. 

Now that I've discovered a fourth or a third of my wardrobe didn't fit me (I bought a lot of those clothes a couple of years ago and about ten pounds lighter) or didn't flatter me, and have since taken it to Goodwill. 

So that means most of my extra money has to be allotted towards clothes and shoes. I've already got a decent makeup collection anyway for the time being.


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 12, 2008)

This is so easy clothes lol, well shoes mainly; I like make up but I would give it up for shoes- as long as I have eyeliner, mascara, lipgloss and my MSF I'm good to go. So for me it's 90% fashion 10% make up...I balance it out.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 18, 2008)

I definitely spend more on clothing than makeup, and I also spend more on skincare staples than makeup. I usually stick to high quality classic wardrobe with a few seasonal trendy types to update it. I love shopping at Nordstorm's Rack, Marshall's and TJMaxx, and Off Fifth, can't stand paying full retail and the clothing I pick up at these outlets generally last a very long time. 

I've found that many of my clothing that indicates dry clean only can actually be handwashed and dried flat, and for the rest of my dry clean only goods, Dryell home dry cleaning system works very well. 

My next big expense is skincare and I only wish I would have focused on skincare instead of makeup a long time ago. My last priority is makeup, since they tend to be one time only buys and last a long time. If I have to choose between a new tube of lipstick and some more Vit. C serum, I'd definitely go with the Vit C since all makeup is going to look like total crap if  the canvas that is my skin is in bad shape. 

I'd love to get to the point where it's never am either/or thing and just buy everything I see!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 23, 2008)

I try to balance things out by only buying the MAC limited edition collections so since they are only once a month I spend about $200 on makeup a month, which is STILL a lot lol but sometimes ill pass up collections i dont like and spend that money on clothes. It's expensive to be a girl!! lol


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 24, 2008)

I spend so much money on both. But I think I have more clothes. Actually, scratch that. I know I have more clothes than makeup but there is competition big time. Right now my latest obsession is makeup. I'll probably start shopping for clothes again once Uncle Sam sends me my check. lol


----------



## fash10nista (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mollythedolly* 

 
_Um, 2 letters: H&M._

 
I loooove this store!!! Recently, I've managed to snag two coats for $50, a classic trenchcoat (for the rain!) and a real cute wool coat...Not bad at all, IMO...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MU-wise, I try to curb my eye when looking at new MAC collections. I try to just buy what I would wear and not to give in to my normal impulsive nature! lol
But I have been known to give in once in a while, just can't resist MAC!!!...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shoes and bags are definitely my weakness though....Love the Nine West outlet and my bags are mostly from bebe (only on sale) or through my hubby's generosity....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, I've just recently been getting serious about makeup and I've had a long time jeans addiction. Soooo I definitely spend more on clothing...maybe that will change now that I'm obsessed with my face *kidding*


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 7, 2010)

Size wise my clothing far outnumbers my MU collection 4 wardrobes vs one chest, value wise I think MU takes over.

I however have a LOT of clothing I simply cannot wear because of the size I was to the size I am, but I cannot part with a lot of it. 

I only have 14 pairs of shoes including walking boots, beach shoes and gym trainers but I have a whole wardrobe (2 racks) full of miniskirts/short shorts.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 7, 2010)

I suppose this is my updated answer. I feel like I have a lot of everything, and to be honest makeup recently just reminds me of something I already own. I can't justify buying any more clothes because I love my clothes and have a hard time parting with it and am running out of room. I've also been losing weight and want to wait until I absolutely need clothes. What I have been spending my money on when I want to buy something new are shoes and jewelry. Maybe because they're easier to store or aren't affected by losing weight? 

I really really have to love something for me to bring it home now. That's my rule. If I don't want to rush home and find a place to wear it out, it's not coming home with me.


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 9, 2010)

I spend everything on makeup lol, and even when I mean to buy clothes it usually just ends up going on the latest mu lemming.  It takes me so long to find clothes I like and then have them fit or be flattering.  Plus I get annoyed with spending lots of money on clothes....too expensive and I dont get excited about buying new clothes the way I do about makeup lol.  I love buying comfy weekend wear types of clothes but you have to drag me kicking and screaming to try to put the time and effort into finding work wear - I hate it.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 9, 2010)

honestly i dont need make up for a long time. it either has to be special or a replacement of a staple.
same with clothes, i stock up seasonally with a few fresh items but do not need too much more.


----------



## tacobelle88 (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_honestly i dont need make up for a long time. it either has to be special or a replacement of a staple.
same with clothes, i stock up seasonally with a few fresh items but do not need too much more._

 

oh how i wish i had the discipline like you to only buy makeup or clothes u need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...but i have a makeup addiction problem...i definetly spend more $$$ than clothes but i feel people look at your face more than what you wear so invest in that. i feel the some with shoes like peoples eyes dont linger on the ground and notice your shoes more often than your face so why invest in really expensive shoes????does that make any sense? hahaha


----------



## malvales (Apr 16, 2010)

I spend my money much more on make-up! I tend to buy clothes from ebay, thrift stores and I love that because not only are they cheap, i can also get unique designs. Sometimes it is funny that I need to keep my budget under $10 for 1 clothing article but I dont mind spending $50 for a frickin' bronzer.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 16, 2010)

I spend the same on both, which is a lot :/ I would say I spent slightly more on clothing since I finally have realized that I have too much makeup. I have a weakness for shift dresses and pumps. I cannot have enough of either.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 18, 2010)

I spend quite a bit more on makeup as 5 days a week, I wear a school uniform. Although when I head off to uni next year that will all change and Ive a feeling Ill be going on mad shopping sprees! 

I always want to buy new clothes but I know I wont get to wear them cause of my uniform. So I spend that money on makeup goodies instead!


----------



## CocoDeBody (Apr 18, 2010)

That's Funny, Makeup Vs Fashion that is the question???
For me its more of what I'm in at the moment, like I will get a craze for something. I supplied myself with enough makeup for my own collection, that now since its the spring time I totally forgot what i had in my closet and I was like "I havent been shoping in forever" because all i brought was makeup so now I'm on fashion. 

Ladies lets be friends add me!

DianeCoco


----------



## MrsAriGold (Apr 18, 2010)

I have an addictive personality so I go through stages where for a couple of months I'll be addicted to buying clothes and nothing else and then the next couple of months I'll spend all my money on makeup. 

I find it a lot easier to spend money on makeup than clothes though.


----------



## MissVain (Apr 22, 2010)

Now, it's def fashion. My friends can't tell if I'm wearing a different shade of lipstick or eyeshadow, and obviously they can tell if I'm wearing a different top, or earrings


----------



## QueenBam (Apr 23, 2010)

I am very ashamed to admit that i spend way too much money on clothes, especially compared to makeup. Instead of buying 2 things of makeup here and 2 things of makeup there at the store, i decided to put that money away and spend it on MAC b/c you're getting better stuff there anyway. so i make less trips there and buy more stuff.

As for clothes.... first and foremost I will say in my defense that I work in the fashion industry so i'm exposed to this stuff ALL DAY EVERY DAY! and so yes, i have spent 1/4, 1/3, 1/2 of my paychecks on clothes here and there.... sorry, gotta look nice! HOWEVER! I only buy stuff on sale. Can't tell you last time I paid full price for anything. my 40% employee discount comes in handy as well...... i just buy a LOT of stuff. that outfit in my profile pic? dress, shoes, belt, bracelets/bangles and necklace, i paid $21 for the whole thing.

i'm slightly embarrassed now lol


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 23, 2010)

I spend way more on clothes. I've always liked fashion more than makeup pretty much. I'm happy with the makeup I have but never mind having an extra pair of shoes, another cardigan or little black dress etc


----------



## she (Apr 23, 2010)

i spend more on clothes. i am addicted to shoes as well and feel SOOO embarassed when my friends talk about how i have more shoes than they've ever seen.  when i was a kid my dad had to replace the wooden bar in my closet twice before getting a steel one because my clothes are overwhelming. i don't even remember HALF of what i purchase so doing laundry is like Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i actually feel guilty when i purchase MU and feel the need to balance it with clothes.


----------



## kimmietrinh (Apr 23, 2010)

I definitely LOVE spending money on clothes and shoes...way more than makeup! I don't wear makeup that much although I like looking at it. I just can't bear the thought of shelling out $50 for one piece of makeup as opposed to an article of clothing. I'm doing spring cleaning now because there's so much I don't use or wear.


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Apr 24, 2010)

My answer is.....that I don't allocate funds for fashion. Occassionally I'll buy something expensive, but clothes are too trendy for me to put much of my poor college kid/young mom funds into them. I'm a sucker for Marc Jacobs, but own minimal amounts of MJ until I'm in a better position financially. Yet I buy my 3 year old all designer clothing. Crazy, I'm aware. I think most of it is that I just don't like where I'm at PHYSICALLY, so all my funds go to makeup. Look at my face, not my lovehandles.


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Apr 24, 2010)

I buy alot more makeup, but not sure if I'm spending more. I have alot alot... ALOT of makeup but not so much clothing. For a while you'd look in my closet and be like, really?? This is a joke of a womens closet. LOL! That is, until I've discovered platos. I'd say it's about even now on what I spend.


----------

